# Linux-firefox fonts startup



## IT-Doody (Nov 6, 2013)

I need to be able to view some flash videos, so I installed linux-firefox and it works, but requires a strange procedure to launch it successfully. Namely the native firefox must be open, which I'd think would rather cause more problems then solve any as they share the same profile. When I tried to open linux-firefox by itself nothing was happening. Starting it from a terminal produces the following output:
	
	



```
$ linux-firefox
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
```
Anyone can guess what is wrong here?


----------



## jasmine (Nov 6, 2013)

x11-fonts/linux-f10-fontconfig is quite old (~5 years). Of course some of the configurations from newer versions wouldn't work on it. 10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf is used for non-scalable fonts (e.g. *.pcf). If you don't use/like bitmap fonts in Gtk/Qt applications just remove the file and add link to 70-no-bitmaps.conf instead. They're disabled by default on Ubuntu.


----------



## IT-Doody (Nov 8, 2013)

How exactly does running the native Firefox ameliorate this problem though?


----------



## IT-Doody (Nov 8, 2013)

It turned out that running /usr/local/bin/firefox by itself is enough - flash works anyway and no more errors!


----------

